# Breaking skylines



## Studogg99 (Mar 1, 2012)

Another myth to Axe men should be every time the skyline "breaks" magically there is a camera placed on it. 

Mybuster axe men special ?


----------



## testlight (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah I noticed a couple of the saws that got smashed looked like they were from the 70's.


----------



## Studogg99 (Mar 2, 2012)

testlight said:


> Yeah I noticed a couple of the saws that got smashed looked like they were from the 70's.



could of Fernado of stopped the sky car better than Dave to get the saw ? I seen a while back on american loggers a guy drops a tree in the bosses saw and gets fired surely Dave would of too ?


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Mar 3, 2012)

You know, I remember that and had a real problem with how that went down...

The boss gives this guy a saw and says, "Here, go out and knock some trees down." No training. No experience. Send a totally green guy out on his own with YOUR brand new saw... What did you think was going to happen?

Heck, even the most experienced feller is gonna wreck a saw or two in his career and it probably won't be his fault. You can't always predict what that tree is going to do, and when it's you or the saw, I would certainly hope you'd say "screw the saw."


----------



## Studogg99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dennis Gauge said:


> You know, I remember that and had a real problem with how that went down...
> 
> The boss gives this guy a saw and says, "Here, go out and knock some trees down." No training. No experience. Send a totally green guy out on his own with YOUR brand new saw... What did you think was going to happen?
> 
> Heck, even the most experienced feller is gonna wreck a saw or two in his career and it probably won't be his fault. You can't always predict what that tree is going to do, and when it's you or the saw, I would certainly hope you'd say "screw the saw."



i would done the same thing. i did the same thing. cutting a small maple to clear room for a food plot wind picked up blow it back towards me i GTFO (got the [email protected]#$ out )


----------



## testlight (Mar 4, 2012)

Dave said that he knew what he was doing and he was out there to prove it.

Oh and no one showed me how to fell trees until I already had a bunch of bad habits. I would have been happy just to have someone standing there to say "I wouldn't do that if I were you."


----------



## Studogg99 (Mar 4, 2012)

testlight said:


> Dave said that he knew what he was doing and he was out there to prove it.
> 
> Oh and no one showed me how to fell trees until I already had a bunch of bad habits. I would have been happy just to have someone standing there to say "I wouldn't do that if I were you."



agreed my dad is showing me who was shown by my uncle (his brother in law) that had a logging business. That being said about my uncle his ways are rather suspect :msp_confused: . so i have took the internet to learn haha !


----------



## testlight (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah "To Fell a Tree" by Jeff Jepson is *great* I highly recommend it. Lot of pictures, and advanced cutting methods.

Amazon.com: To Fell A Tree (9780975525296): Jeff Jepson: Books


----------



## Studogg99 (Mar 4, 2012)

testlight said:


> Yeah "To Fell a Tree" by Jeff Jepson is *great* I highly recommend it. Lot of pictures, and advanced cutting methods.
> 
> Amazon.com: To Fell A Tree (9780975525296): Jeff Jepson: Books



thanks for that could really come in handy ! youtube only did so much


----------

